# CPR are now Official Akrapovic UK Dealer - Super GTROC Exhaust Sale!



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

To celebrate the news that CAR PLANET RACING - CPR have been invited by Akrapovic to become the Official UK Distributor for their Titanium Performance Road and Race Exhaust System Range, we are offering GTROC Members a fantastic special sale on the Akrapovic Exhaust Product Range for the Nissan GT-R!
*
For a limited time only (on the first 3 orders), CPR are offering;*

*15% off List Price of any Akrapovic Titanium Full Exhaust System
+
Free Fitting at our workshop in Cheshire
+
Free after power test run on our Dyno Dynamics 4 Wheel Rolling Road with all graphs to show the gains.*

Some information about the Akrapovic Evolution Titanium Exhaust for Nissan GT-R:




























Despite the substantial weight of the car, we must remember that we are talking about a sports car. The Nissan GT-R was one of the fastest street legal cars on famous track Nordschleife. We are confident that the GT-R will be even faster at 'Green Hell' with its newly developed Akrapovic aftermarket Evolution exhaust system, because we made it considerably more powerful as well as lighter. Our engineers achieved that by using our exclusive high quality titanium.
This light and strong material runs from the front of the Evolution system all the way through the four big titanium or carbon fiber tail pipes, which are like a mirror image of GT-R´s taillights, a trademark of this awesome Nissan.










Hiding behind the aggressive titanium or carbon fiber end pipes, is a story of hard work carried out by Akrapovic engineers, who were able to find an additional 17 HP (at 6.260 rpm) and 56,1 Nm (at 2.600 rpm). With the Evolution exhaust system, the GT-R improved the elasticity and responsiveness of its powerful engine in the entire rpm range, which is the best way to improve on-road performance. The Evolution is especially effective between 2.000 and 3.500 rpm, which makes daily driving even more fun. Additionally, Evolution offers great advantages with regard to weight. The stock exhaust system is 17,3 kilograms heavier, while Akrapovic’s fully titanium made system weighs only 14,3 kilograms. Thus, its power to weight ratio is unbeatable. We are very proud of our achievements in improving Nissan GT-R’s performance data. We would also like to emphasize its muscular design and the sporty sound of the four beautifully made tail pipes.



















Evolution complete system:

* titanium front link pipes with resonators
* titanium rear link pipe
* titanium end mufflers
* 4 titanium or carbon fiber tail pipes

Hard facts:

* plus 17 HP (at 6.260 rpm)
* plus 56,1 Nm (at 2.600 rpm)
* minus 17,3 kg

*Price:
Evolution System: RRP £4,856.00 INC. VAT

Special Sale Price: £4127.60 INC VAT (Fitted and Power Run Included)*

Availability : In stock on the shelf!

Please call T: +44 (0)1925 414199 to book now, to beat the VAT increase and be one of the lucky three GTR Owners to take up this fantastic offer of owning a beautiful Titanium Akrapovic piece.


----------



## The Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome!
Do you know if it will fit the 2011 car without modification?
Is there a cost difference for the CF end tips over SS?


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

The Mexican said:


> Awesome!
> Do you know if it will fit the 2011 car without modification?
> Is there a cost difference for the CF end tips over SS?


Dear Sir,

Yes the Evolution System from Akrapovic will fit the 2011 car without any modification.

There is no price difference between Carbon Fibre Sleeve Tail Pipes to Titanium Sleeve Tail Pipes.

Thank you for your enquiry


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nobody can be 100% sure any current exhaust will fit a 2011 car yet as they're not out and nobody's seen the rear section from underneath as far as I know.

It is likely that the design is not radically different, but the rear diffuser IS substantially different and that may (or may not) impinge on aftermarket silencer fitment.

I would like to know for sure of course as I want to know whether to sell my existing Akrapovic (potentially with the car) or keep it and swap it over to the DBA/2011 car. Until someone has tried, or at least taken off the diffuser, it's not going to be easy to tell.

Having said that, I believe most of the 2011 exhaust changes (that are partly responsible for the power increase) are related to the catalytic converters, so best guess is the rear muffler design will be very similar.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi David, 

We have had it confirmed by Akrapovic that their system will fit the 2011 Model without modification, so they must know something that we don't about the 2011 car and the changes that Nissan have made to the Rear Diffuser.


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Please note that Postage and Packaging on this system from Akrapovic is an additional £50.00+VAT (£58.75 inc VAT) to any UK Mainland Address. We are able to offer 15% discount on the List Price of the exhaust and ship the system direct from Akrapovic if you prefer to have it installed at your own chosen tuner/garage.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> Hi David,
> 
> We have had it confirmed by Akrapovic that their system will fit the 2011 Model without modification, so they must know something that we don't about the 2011 car and the changes that Nissan have made to the Rear Diffuser.


Thanks for that info. Could you just confirm with them that they are referring to the new, forthcoming DBA R35 which we in Europe refer to as the 2011? It's just that the US market refers to our current models as the 2011 and the forthcoming revised model as the 2012.


----------



## The Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi David
I know you have been very pleased with your Akra system and I have only good experiences of their products during my time racing bikes both on and off road. If the new system fits the DBA then it is on my shopping list as my existing car only has the Y Pipe mod which I will be leaving on.
Do you know if anyone has been able to confirm whether the standard DBA worst is a copy of the Nismo system? This along with the new suspension have been rumored to be close if not the same design as the Nismo parts.


----------



## The Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

"zorst" not worst


----------



## CarPlanetRacing (Jan 13, 2010)

Richard from Akrapovic just called me back after double checking as to this compatability, and although they are 99% sure the system will fit the 2011 Model, he has retracted his first comment to be on the safe side. Sorry about that.

Akrapovic will be receiving a 2011 Model car at their factory in February, so will then be able to confirm 100% on the compatability on the new model.

Sorry for the confusion there.



David.Yu said:


> Nobody can be 100% sure any current exhaust will fit a 2011 car yet as they're not out and nobody's seen the rear section from underneath as far as I know.
> 
> It is likely that the design is not radically different, but the rear diffuser IS substantially different and that may (or may not) impinge on aftermarket silencer fitment.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you extend the deal then until it's confirmed?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CarPlanetRacing said:


> Richard from Akrapovic just called me back after double checking as to this compatability, and although they are 99% sure the system will fit the 2011 Model, he has retracted his first comment to be on the safe side. Sorry about that.
> 
> Akrapovic will be receiving a 2011 Model car at their factory in February, so will then be able to confirm 100% on the compatability on the new model.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion there.


Thanks for checking, that's very honest of you. :thumbsup:
Look forward to hearing the result in February.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The Mexican said:


> Hi David
> I know you have been very pleased with your Akra system and I have only good experiences of their products during my time racing bikes both on and off road. If the new system fits the DBA then it is on my shopping list as my existing car only has the Y Pipe mod which I will be leaving on.
> Do you know if anyone has been able to confirm whether the standard DBA worst is a copy of the Nismo system? This along with the new suspension have been rumored to be close if not the same design as the Nismo parts.


I haven't read anywhere that the DBA's is a copy of the Nismo system. From what I understand the Nismo is virtually identical to the standard system bar some cooling fins and being made in titanium.

I personally can't stand the two tight 180 degree bends in the Nissan/NISMO designs. How can that be good for exhaust flow? Of course they deemed it necessary for NVH reasons, but the Akrapovic is hardly loud and liberates a minimum of 17hp, at least over the 2009/2010 system.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Nobody can be 100% sure any current exhaust will fit a 2011 car yet as they're not out and nobody's seen the rear section from underneath as far as I know.
> 
> It is likely that the design is not radically different, but the rear diffuser IS substantially different and that may (or may not) impinge on aftermarket silencer fitment.
> 
> ...


David

I thought you had this on loan??

D


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That was a cunning ploy by Akrapovic importers Performance Parts Ltd! They knew that once I'd had the system on for 6 months I would not be able to part with it, so I bought it off them...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> That was a cunning ploy by Akrapovic importers Performance Parts Ltd! They knew that once I'd had the system on for 6 months I would not be able to part with it, so I bought it off them...


Well you slipped them a tenner anyhow :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> Well you slipped them a tenner anyhow :chuckle:


Oh it cost me a lot of tenners... 
Just wish the carbon tips were out then.


----------

